# Need some help/advice with my SONY MHC RV5



## rushil (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a Sony MHC RV5 which is approximately 11 years old. It worked pretty well until my computer broke down a year ago and wasn't repaired until recently. Now I connected the system to my cpu and put the necessary red and white wires into the MD Input slot behind it. Even the computer detects a new audio device, but there is no audio. Im pretty much a newbie to these matters...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think this is more of a computer problem, since the system worked when your computer went. At any rate I don't think it has anything to do with Home Audio Speakers, so I move the thread to our Computers forum. Maybe someone can help you make sure your computer settings are proper.


----------



## rushil (Oct 31, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> I think this is more of a computer problem, since the system worked when your computer went.


Actually i never tried it during this period at all, so i have no idea if it worked then. Sorry about the wrong section...


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi rushil, take a look at this PDF of the manual and go to page 35. You'll see instructions as to where the audio input is on the front of your Sony, you'll want to get a 3.5mm to RCA cable like this and plug the pair of RCA connectors into the ports marked B in the manual then press the Game button to choose that source (page 31).

The 3.5mm side of that cable should be plugged into your computer, likely into a green port on the back usually marked with a picture of headphones. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------

